# Is there a TSB for the ACC cruise control error yet?



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I have to wait a month to get my car in the shop for the doors locking every time I come to stop and then again when I take off because they're backed up doing recall work.

Wanted to have them fix the ACC error if there's a TSB avaialble.

Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What model year? A fix came out sometime around Feb/March of this year. Experienced it with my 2019 model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

2018. Do you recall the tsb by chance?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll have to find it, but there is a thread about this in the forum. I did show them the code produced, how to make it appear, and how to prevent it from happening and the dealer applied a software update to the 01 controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

What is the sure fire way to reproduce. It happened to me a lot in the winter when I was using remote start but I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I always had the issue if I did remote start and then would try to activate ACC. The defeat was to turn off ACC before turning off the car if you knew you wanted to do remote start. By doing that you could use remote start and use ACC with no error. If you did a scan after using remote start you’d get a fault in the 01 Controller. Let me see if I can find the thread and link it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

If anyone finds this thread in the future it's TSB 01-25-05.
Here's a related thread: ACC error when starting remotely


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

In my experience VW will not pay for a TSB to correct "issues" unless it is recalled as well. ANyone have experience being denied service for free on this?


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Under warranty I would expect they'd fix the problem regardless of if it uses a TSB or not right?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea just document the issue whether that’s with recording fault codes, recording the issue with your phone, and documenting the exact steps to replicate and it’ll be fixed at no charge under warranty. Plus when mine was done they did the VW mothership scan and saw there was a firmware/software update and applied it at zero cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

I just ran this information through my dealer and they can’t find anything on it. Frustrating. They told me no one has complained about this issue before even though another service advisor told me months ago a software update would be released soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If your engine controller software is 9970, the updated one that clears the issue is 9971. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the code! Unfortunately my dealership told me the update isn't working, because of my gear shifter. (BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob - Full Billet (VW/Audi DSG & Automatic)). 

I didn't even ask him all the specifics, because I knew at this point they would come up with weird things. He told me because of the wiring to the gear shifter from the BCM? I don't know.. I yet have to pick up my car today. I will keep you updated what actually will end up on the work order/invoice.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Swap back out to original shifter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a 2021.5 with under 400 miles that is having a similar issue to the remote start ACC error (had that on my 2019). However mine is also for ACC, Lane Keep, Dynamic Road Signs and TPMS are all throwing an error at the same time. It goes away sometimes but has been coming back almost every time I drive it and wont just go away if I turn the car off and on. 

Is there a TSB or thread on the 2021.5 doing this?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Just got a call from the dealer on this issue. They claim it is an EVAP leak. Yes, the remote start ACC issue is triggered by the evap (according to them). they need the car for a week. I doubt this fixes it.....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you compare SW versions for your 01 control module?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> Just got a call from the dealer on this issue. They claim it is an EVAP leak. Yes, the remote start ACC issue is triggered by the evap (according to them). they need the car for a week. I doubt this fixes it.....


Your remote start will not work if you have an EVAP Leak Detection Pump fault (only seen through a VCDS scan). I kept getting one on mine when it was brand new and they had to replace the pump. So they are probably correct in one aspect. 

But it’s a DIFFERENT remote start issue than this thread. Fixing this issue won’t address the OP issue. 

And my repair took just a few hours after they ordered the part, not a week. That’s ridiculous.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I brought it in for the remote start ACC issue. I even gave them the TSB....
MAYBE they also found the EVAP issue? Who knows....

I did not compare software versions. I just took it in.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Mine is in for it right now too. Day 3 no word yet


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

They couldn't replicate. Then I picked it up and I couldn't either. I stopped to get groceries and tried again and it happened. On the phone with them now.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Went back up there without turning the car off. Sat around for 2.5 hours and they say they've got it documented but have to reschedule with some vw engineer and they'll setup another appointment soon.


----------



## JayDotEllOh (Feb 17, 2021)

I feel bad for you guys and your dealers. Dropped mine off and they had the software updated and the ACC issue fixed in about an hour. Just mentioned that I saw there was a TSB online (didn't even give them a number) and they took care of it.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah mine is awful. They own all the dealerships in the area.

Does your paperwork have any details on it?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

They fixed it. SOftware update and replaced evap pump. I think the evap was unrelated but whatever. Oh, my android auto is now updated also. Different menu and google apps got a facelift.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Why is it not standard policy to update the software of every vehicle that comes in? Tesla does it over the air


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

becuse they have to connect the car to the erwin mothership. takes time. Plus, this ain't no tesla


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea and sometimes some dealers may not update even if you know there is an available update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how the hell do you delete a post....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

bboshart said:


> Your remote start will not work if you have an EVAP Leak Detection Pump fault (only seen through a VCDS scan). I kept getting one on mine when it was brand new and they had to replace the pump. So they are probably correct in one aspect.
> 
> But it’s a DIFFERENT remote start issue than this thread. Fixing this issue won’t address the OP issue.
> 
> And my repair took just a few hours after they ordered the part, not a week. That’s ridiculous.


I know this. My remote start making the ACC issue was happening for a long time. The evap must have been a recent one.


----------



## JayDotEllOh (Feb 17, 2021)

Mustang Matt said:


> Yeah mine is awful. They own all the dealerships in the area.
> 
> Does your paperwork have any details on it?


No paperwork actually... He said they were going to mail it to me because there was an issue with their printer. I'd like to get that paperwork though, because I also had an oil leak fixed on the same visit. They replaced the head gasket (was sweating) and something he called a "top plate" or a "bed plate", but can't find any details on what exactly that is and what to watch for to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm updated now. No sign of any issue so far.

Software version from the infotainment didn't change.


----------

